# Blog 6



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I've set myself a three day time span to get all my work for university done and dusted. That will mean three days of nothing but work. It's funny how my future earning potential will be based upon how well I can describe the Xenakis piano piece, Evryali and how well I can write music to accompany film footage of a cat!


----------

